# Daiwa 7700



## Hecht100+ (5. Mai 2022)

Die Daiwa 7700 wurde ab 1969 in Deutschland angeboten über die Firma Balzer. Sie kostete laut Katalog 49,90 DM. und wurde beworben mit "Gut laufendes, kräftiges Getriebesystem, ultrafeine Spulenbremse, positives Rücklaufsperren-System, ausgewuchtete Umlaufkappe; Bügel aus schwedischem Stahl mit unabnutzbarer "Permalast"-Schnurführung. Korosionsfestes anodisiertes Finish, Griff umklappbar. Anodisierte Spule. Dunkelbraunes Finish"
Übersetzungsverhältnis 1 : 3,4 ( stimmt nicht )
Schnurkapazität 200 m PLATIL 0,50 mm
Gewicht: 630 Gramm

Soweit die Katalogdaten.









Diese Modell gab es in wenigstens 2 verschiedenen Modellen, der 7700 und der 7700A. Ein Unterschied dabei ist unter dem Rollenfuß die Aushöhlung, die ist verschieden.




Der Rollenkasten und das Innenleben scheinen identisch zu sein.



 Das Tellerrad ist mit 47 Zähne sehr groß ausgefallen, das Rotorritzel hat 15 Zähne, so das eine Übersetzung von 1 : 3,13333 herauskommt. Dieses habe ich an vier verschiedenen Rollen überprüft, es ist überall die gleiche Übersetzung.


Die Rücklaufsperre stützt sich im Rollenkasten ab und greift in 16 Zähne auf der Rückseite des Tellerrades.




Die Rolle hat keine Kugellager, sondern nur Gleitlager, so wie es ausschaut aus einer Messinglegierung.


Auf der 6mm dicken Achse sitzt ein Spulenhalter mit 11,4 mm Durchmesser. Auf diesem fressen sich die alten Spulen gerne sehr fest, das sie sich nur mit purer Gewalt wieder lösen lassen.
Hier ein Beispielbild, die Achse hat dabei den Querspannstift beim Raustreiben durchtrennt, der Rest ließ sich dann nur mit Einsatz von Wärme auseinander bekommen.




Vom Querspannstift sitzen die Reste noch im Spulenhalter, die Achse hat den Querspannstift auseinander gebrochen.

Die Spule besteht aus Aluminium und hat drei rote Bremsscheiben und fünf Stahlscheiben verbaut.  Die Bremsknarre der Spule sorgt auch dafür, das sie sich nur in eine Richtung ( Schnurabzug) drehen läßt.


Der Bügel klappt automatisch um.

Die Kurbel kann man Lösen und dann um 180 Grad drehen und so platzsparend transportieren.



Unter dem Rotor ist erhaben aufgeprägt:   ENGINEERED & DEVELOPED IN USA MANUFACTURED IN KOREA oder  ENGINEERED & DEVELOPED IN CALIF USA,  MANUFACTURED IN JAPAN, je nach Modell.





Der Seitendeckel besteht aus einfachem geprägtem Alublech


Bei unserem holländischen Nachbarn wurde diese Rolle auch als Vendex Sport Oceanstar verkauft, es ist die gleiche Rolle, nur bei der Kurbel ist etwas anderes verbaut worden, diese läßt sich anklappen. Diese Rolle ist auch Made in Japan.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Mai 2022)

Die 7700 war das Nachfolgermodell der 770. Die Rolle ist im wesentlichen baugleich mit ihrem Vorgängermodell.
 Verbesserungen wurden bei Kurbel, Spulenkopf, Bremse und Bügel durchgeführt.
Von quasi allen Modellen der 60er Jahre Daiwa's gab es verschiedenst gelabelte Brandings jenach Vermarktungsland.
In den Staaten sind die bekanntesten u.a. Ted Williams (hatte komplette Serien etlicher Modelle, unter anderem die Gold-Serie, zuvor auch etliche Shakespeare-Modelle die noch in den Staaten gebaut wurden) und Wilcox, aus Japan sind Labels wie Oceanstar, Revelation Holiday usw bekannt.


----------



## Bilch (16. Juli 2022)

Hecht100+, ist die Bremse bei der 7700 und 7700A gleich gebaut?


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Juli 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Hecht100+, ist die Bremse bei der 7700 und 7700A gleich gebaut?


Ja, sind bei meinen drei Rollen immer die gleiche Bremse verbaut.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Juli 2022)

Bilch, was man noch erwähnen sollte, die Spule lässt sich nur vorwärts drehen, rückwärts ist sie durch den Hebel, der die Spulenknarre betätigt, gesperrt.


----------



## Bilch (16. Juli 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, sind bei meinen drei Rollen immer die gleiche Bremse verbaut.


Frage weil ich eine bekommen kann und war von der Bremse bei der 7700A, die Du gezeigt hast, ziemlich beeindruckt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Juli 2022)

Ja, die Menge der Scheiben und Beläge ist schon reichlich in dieser Spule. Ich habe sie aber Fangtechnisch noch nicht ausprobiert, um jetzt genaue Bremswerte zu haben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. September 2022)

Das Modell scheint eines von mehreren zu sein, welches durch mehrere Serien mit unterschiedlichen Bezeichnungen wanderte.
Jenes Modell ist auch mit der Bezeichnung 407 zu finden.


----------

